# Breakaway Slidaway



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Breakaway Slideaway*

Check out the new Slideaway. It looks like you can use the clip for both surf fishing and as a clip when pin rigging. I just might have to give them a try. 
It might be a good way to get live bait out to the third bar when surf fishing.  

http://www.nickaway.com/slideaway.htm


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Seems expensive for pin rigging.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i dont get how that would work i think i'll just stick with the wire and egg weight


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Clipping vs Pin Rigging*

Technically speaking, the slideaway is to be used for the new method. This slideaway cannot be used for pin rigging. Perhaps I should discuss the two different methods before I get flamed down.

The new method is just casting the heavy sinker a long way from the surf, but it will work better from the pier as I will discuss later. Then you attach the slideaway and bait to the line and hopefully it slide all the way down to the hook. If you then catch a fish, you just reel it in. The slideway will not come off the running line.

The pin rigging is an older method. A heavy rod, called the anchor rod, is used too to cast a heavy sinker. Then a second rod is used to attach the rig and clothespin to the anchor rod. (I have never done pin rigging - I may not be very clear, but I understand the principle). When a big fish bites, the clothespin will open, and you reel the fish in on the second rod. The first rod just sits there for reuse. Thus a slideaway cannot be used here. However, I double-checked the slideaway link which said that it could be used for pin rigging, but the illustrations are not quite convincing, but see my question below the question of using pin rigging.

Using common sense, pier fishing makes more sense than surf fishing because the pier is higher to enable the rigged bait to go down faster.

Now my question here is why is the old fashioned pin rigging still being used requiring the use of two rods whereas you only need one rod if you use a slideway?. Am I missing something here?

Hawaii is using this new method which is world famous. It uses pig-tail swivel. The interesting link is provided below for your reading.

http://www.angelfire.com/sports/huntfishmaui/fishingstyle.html

I have purchased pig-tail swivels in the past, but have not had the chance to use them. However, this is why I am not purchasing slideaways because they are similar to pig-tail swivels. Right now as I don't have the slideaway in my hands to compare with pig-tail swivels, I cannot say which is better.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*one advantage*

to pin rigging would be the ability to keep a live bait swimming on or near the surface, which may attract predators faster than one on the bottom.

another advantage to pin rigging is the fact that you don't deal with the lead weight during the battle with the fish.

Also according to Breakaway's web site you can use the slideaway in a modified pin rigging setup, but I' m not sure it's worth the hassle.

Breakaway promotes the slideaway as being effective from the surf, but I have to agree that it would obviosly slide much easier from an elevated (pier) platform. If it works it should add quite a bit of reach for the surf caster. It's certainly easier to throw just a weight than weight and bait. I have a few of the slideaways but haven't had a chance to use them yet, will post an opinion after I have used them.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Pro and Con*

Surf Cat,

Thank you for your quick response. In both methods, don't the live fish stay at the top, too? I forgot about the missing heavy sinker point while fighting the fish off the pin rigging. But on the other hand, using the new method, wouldn't the sinker make the fish get tired quicker?  

So it seems to me that you are saying both methods are suitable for live-lining, not cut bait.

Now we are gettin somewhere. Let us keep swapping advantages and disadvantages. I am learning something here now.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Green Cart*

As I said I haven't used the slideaway yet, but according to the instructions from breakaway the slide is meant to slide all the way down (over the shock leader knot) until something stops it(weight). I guess you could use a stop ring to control the maximum depth it would go. If your tossing on a relatively flat beach where the surf may be at most 5 to 6 feet deep there probably isn't going to be much difference in bait on top versus bottom. I can see the advantage for getting large bunker chunks (or heads) out there in the surf.

As to the weight tiring out the fish, I doubt it would a large cobia or King, but they may use it to their advantage to throw the hook. Unfortunately I haven't experienced a (large) cobia or King yet  ,so I'm just making some assumptions here. I'll definetely be interested in giving the slideaway an opportunity to prove itself first chance I get.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

It appears to be good for live lining either from the pier or surf. It would serve the same purpose as a snapswivel in a pin rig.








All you do is use a regular snap swivel in stead on the release clip. And it has to cost more than a snapswivel.
As far as the advantage of no weight on the fighting rod. There are several advantages to a free line while fighting a fish but my favorite is no sinker to hang up on things (grass,other lines etc).


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Will The Snap Swivel Open?*

Digger,

Thank you for the enlarged picture as the other picture I was looking at was too small to review. I dunno about the snap swivel opening and releasing the second line. I can understand a clothespin, but a snap swivel.  You must be talking about a real cheap snap swivel  
I can see the piano wire release system working, but snap swivel ???? Have you tried it?  Not me


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

it is the same thing withb the wire egge sinker and all


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Wire Egg Sinker*

Can you clarify that please? I am beginning to see that there is more to pin rigging than I thought


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Basiclly on the pin rig it is Identical to the picks with the snapswivel just replacing the Slidaway the egg sinker and heavy are are the same with the pin(wire)sliding through an eye on a swivel that is on the line for the fighting rod.
Nowwhen using a clothespin in a pin rig I have used every thing from shower curtian rings to sinker clips and snapswivel to hang the clothes pin to the line.
The Breakaway slidaway would just replace the ring. You still could use a clothespin with the slideaway.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*What? huh ? really ?*

Ok guys did I read this right? By buying one of these Slideaway screw things would eliminate the use of an anchor rod or am I seeing things?
Because if thats the case I could rig two rods for the king and cobia.
Chapa


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I Think I got It (SMILE)*

Digger,

Yeah! We failed to communicate to each other  I reread our discussions. Correct me if I am wrong. You were just saying instead of using the new fangled slideaway, just attach a snap swivel to the anchor rod line, attach a clothespin or wired egg sinker or whatever to the snap swivel, attach the second running line to the whole attachment, and when a cobia strikes, in theory, the second line will be released from the anchor line. The attachment still is on the anchor line. Am I right? 

JJAACHAPA,

That is the purpose of my question. I was trying to say that if pin rigging is not used, you can use two rods with slideaway or Hawaii pig tail swivels.

It seems to me that the best argument for pin rigging is that the sinker is not on the fighting line. Just how heavy the sinker is anyway? Just how important is the absence of the sinker?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Bingo!!! You have it Grasshopper! In that case all it is doing is sliding down the anchor line and holding the release.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Green Cart said:


> It seems to me that the best argument for pin rigging is that the sinker is not on the fighting line. Just how heavy the sinker is anyway? Just how important is the absence of the sinker?


Well actually the best part of Pin rigging is you may be able to hold the bait on the surface or just below keeping it in the zone that the surfacing feeding fish will see it and eat it. Which is just beyond the surfline.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Oh thne weight of the egg sinker keeps the bait from blowing in when the wind is blowing onshore.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Poor Communication Again (SMILE)*



Digger said:


> Well actually the best part of Pin rigging is you may be able to hold the bait on the surface or just below keeping it in the zone that the surfacing feeding fish will see it and eat it. Which is just beyond the surfline.


I raised the point with Surf Cat that the new method of using either slideaway or pig-tail swivel will do the same thing that you said.

So now what!  Are we at a standstill?  Do we have to flip a coin?  

Seriously, I would like to continue discussing both methods.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*A Flash Bulb Went Off*

Digger,

I was thinking of what you were saying that the pin rigging method would allow the fish to stay on top of the water. FLASH  I think now you are trying to tell me that you control that by letting so much line run from the second rod until the live fish bait will stay near the top of the water. So that means using the new method, the live fish bait would keep swimming down to the bottom which is what you don't want. How am I doing?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Green Cart*

You got it


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*How About Adding A Large Cork to The New Method*

I am not being funny. I am serious because I am trying to help you pin riggers (including me) gain one extra rod  

How about adding a very large cork to the slideaway and/or pig-tail swivel so that the cork will keep the live bait fish from swimming all the way to the bottom? Should I apply for a patent/copyright?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*green cart*

that might work, or the stop ring that some use to keep the slideaway from going all the way to the sinker. Again the only problem I see is you have a fish on and maybe 5 to 10 feet of leader with the weight dangling past the fish. I can see lots of problems with a fish wrapping the weight around other lines, structure, etc.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

There are times when we just take a heavy weight or a spider and just wing it out there then take a float with a leader running through it a bait and a snapswivel and clip it on and let it find the range. But I like the Pin better.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*We All Have Chuckles*

I just thought of something - an advantage for the pin rigging method. Bear with me  

OK - using the pin rigging method - you cast the first rod or anchor rod sinker - say 400 feet. Then you attach the second rod live bait, and you let it out - say 100 feet. I am just using a make-up figure as I have never done pin rigging, but I know that the bait is not going all the way to 400 feet. OK - strike - you only have to reel in the second line 100 feet. Moving on...

Now using the new method - we need to give it a new name, too  Anyway, you can also cast it 400 feet because it is the same as above. Now you attach the slideaway or pig-tail clip, the live fish bait, and my new patent and let it out the same as before - 100 feet. I see a new problem now. You get a strike - but the effects will be unpredictable. Using the pin rigging method, the second rod will very likely jump off the pier rail if you are not alert. Using the new method, you will probably notice that the line is acting funny. Now for the second problem - you now have to reel in 400 feet, not 100 feet. In the meantime, the cobia heads for the pier piling...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Green cart*

Hope I am not dampening your enthusiasm for the slideaway. I have a number of them and will be trying them out this Spring (if it ever gets here  ). I am definitely interested in trying them with large chunks of cut bait to see how they work.

Would be nice to pick up my first large drum,eh


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I Already Made An Investment in Pig-Tail Swivels*

Surf Cat,

I bought them years ago from a Hawaiin dealer. I notice how much the new slideaways cost. I also notice that the new slideaways have one new advantage - not backing up on the line from the waves.

I think the new method will probably work best for cut bait cast off a very high pier regardless of whether slideaway or pig-tail swivel is used.

But we learn ....


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well the amount you reel in when pin rigging when a fish hits depends on the fish. First off you set the reel with either a very light drag or in free spool with the line out alarm on, so it makes a lot of racket If a king hits you will get to reel in alot of line anyway you look at it, they will test the capasity of the reel. Many people use TLD25 class reels for this purpose.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Understood*

Digger,

Yeah! I know it depends on whether or not the cobia makes a run, etc, but I was talking about the slack from the bait to the heavy anchor on the new method that had to be reeled in addition.

What is TLD25 class reel?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the biggest problem with pinning is the dead rod...it works best if you have someone to get it out of the way...i can see some advantages to the slideaway...the bait covers all depths...pros -cons...guess i gotta wait and see...


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Well then, with all that said I think im gonna try both. What the hell its just fishing right.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i really wanted to stay away from this post, but beers later its still here so...

1. the slidaway is not neccessary at all. anyone who has pin rigged knows, that sometimes 4oz with a bait is barely enough from a pier to get that bait movin fast enough.

2. DONT FIX WHAT AINT BROKE.

3. most action from king rigs happens 30-40 yrds from the pier, the fish are comin by the pier not for the random baits... remember the rule about fish and structure... most baits are within a close distance to the pier....

4. the slidaway will most likely never catch a king... kings like movement like any other mack, the pin rig system keeps baits alive longest, esp with a healthy candybar....

5. if you've ever seen a king sky or crash a bait, you know that a drag set too loose while fishin will result in a blow up or break off in your reel bc that king is haulin ass.

6. cobia will let go if you have it too tight....

7. king riggin works better and cheaper... plus the addition of a float or whatever to differentiate your rig vs. everyone elses... ask teo about the pins i showed him how to make..

8. geez less time on the computer, hurry up warm weather....

9. the best way to find out about king riggin is to go south for a weekend, you'll see what works and what doesnt very quickly

im getting back to my beer...


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Dead rod (SMILE) Same As Anchor Rod*

Rattler,

That reminds me to ask some more questions. I can image all the huzzah going on when a big cobia strikes. So what are the normal procedures. Does everyone else reel in his anchor rod and second rod? Does someone volunteer to reel in the cobia's anchor rod? Do tempers explode? I am just wondering because if I ever go cobia fishing, I would like to know what to do or not to do or just not go cobia fishing?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*NTKG - See - You Did Not Bait Me Like U Did in MD Forum*

NTKG,

I had to analyze your drunken writing, but you failed to BAIT me like you did in the Maryland forum  

Seriously, you made several good points. But don't hold your breath  If more comments come in, and I put my thinking cap on, I am going to cut you down


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

it was only 2am when i responed... shoulda waited till 3. when your king riggin, let your fish run(thats why we all have a kahjillion yrds of line) for a while, then set the hook, he will usually pick a side then.... yeah i figure i left quite a trail last time!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I was looking at the Slideaway for one purpose. That's to get live bait or a big chunk out far on a beach that has a slow, gentle drop off. I have my own selfish reasons and areas where this little gizzmo might come in handy. 
I just wonder how hard it's gonna be sending bait out from the beach on this thing. I have this fear of looking even more like an idiot that I usually do, standing on the sand shanking my rod (no jokes here) trying to get the Slideaway to the sinker I just casted 150 yards out. And that's over the shock leader knot, too. If it works, I'm all for it. 
Surf Cat, please let me know how it works out for ya.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

if a big cobe or king hits my pin i just have someone cut the anchor line that way it deosnt get in the way


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*green cart*

if the other guys see that you know what you are doing...they will move your dead rod if you ask...and theirs as well...you will find some people that won't get out of your way...me solution if they make me lose a nice one, cut them off the next time...not nice i know...i will get out of anyones wayif need be...i expect the same courtesey...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Ok striperswiper don't do that it will just create a snag with that ball of line and the anchor. An Anchor lines are easy to work around it is just over and under depending on what is happening.

The real answer about pulling line up it depends on where you are. Some pier you pull in everything, others bring in the baits and pins, yet still others just leave it alone and move it as needed. once the fish is out of the baits you fight at long range then pick a side(if the fish did not allready decide) and bring it in once it is tired.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i never really thought about that guts i just figured it would be the best thing to do i havent hooked anythang big on a pin yet so im still thinking about what i will do


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i thought you said you did that? im confused... anyway

do not cut your anchor line, it will create a cluster-----. also your littering a buncha stuff which is never good. like i said, let the fish run, there is a reason you have all that line on your reel, he will usually pick a side of the pier, and take it from there, its not that big a deal, anyone else fishin will help you around, if there isnt anyone around your in trouble cause your gonna want at least 2 gaffs in him before pullin him up


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

ntkg is right...the cut them off stuff was a rant...they know whats up and most will help...


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i think i just gonna stick with my regular ol pin clips jsut seems alot easier and i know it won't fail me


----------

